# Replamin Plus



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So I finally broke down and bought some Replamin Plus and an applicator gun...couple of questions for those who use it...
1. Do you use this as a _replacement_ for selenium/e gel or in addition to?

2. How much per goat and how often?

3. How about copper bolusing? I generally bolus every 3 months...would it be too much with this added?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do in addition to. You will probably find you will adjust the frequency of selenium and copper. Do 5g once a day for 3 days then once a week.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Karen...main thing I'm worried about is selenium....the copper I can gauge by condition


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I do in addition to. You will probably find you will adjust the frequency of selenium and copper. Do 5g once a day for 3 days then once a week.


Karen, you do BoSe shots,correct? If so, how many do they get? Trying to figure out how much selenium e gel to give if they are getting this replamin plus weekly. I usually do the selenium/e gel monthly...copper I could go down to three times a year and see how that does...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I was doing it twice a year. But now I'm out of BoSe so not sure what I will be doing since I have to buy the gel.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So the selenium gel contains 46.4 mcg per 4 ml ( making it 1ppm)....the replamin plus has 390 mcg per 5 ml( label says 60 ppm)....if I am correct...using both would be way too much? Seems even the replamin plus is too much? Very confusing! It says goats are dosed at 2-5 cc per head _as needed_?? What do they think as needed is?? 
I think I will just use replamin plus and not the selenium gel...I have loose minerals out all the time and can have selenium on hand for babies.

I hate that they aren't specific :/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So I'm on day three of daily doses....looking forward to seeing if there is a change. I have two black goats so we'll see how well the copper in it does. I'll try to hold off on the bolus and see...

So as I was looking tonight, sel/e gel has 46.4 *mcg* per 4 ml and Replamin Plus has .39 *mg* per 5 ml...so how much is the difference between the two? Need some math heads here! lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

46.4 micrograms is 0.0464 milligrams. The Replamin has 0.39 milligrams so it contains 8.4 times more selenium than the gel.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Jill! So I won't be using the sel/e gel anymore...I'll just use the replamin plus I guess. 
Is that much more going to be ok for them?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I realize this thread is 8 months old but I would like to resurrect it!

I am behind on my mineral supplementation - I missed my autumn MultiMin90 injections. I don't want to give them now with does due in 2 months because it is a very painful injection so I was reviewing my selenium supplies and realized the HUGE difference in selenium between the Replamin and Selenium Gel?!? 

I'm wondering why I ever even bother with the selenium gel? (As long as there are no concerns about ODing the other minerals in Replamin - which in my case there are not.) 

Like why is the dose of Selenium Gel so low if they can handle a monthly dose of Replamin?!? 

My understanding for 100lb goat (I know, oral vs injection absorbed differently):

Bo-Se: 2.5mL dose has 2.5mg selenium
MultiMin90: 1mL dose has 5.0mg selenium
Selenium-e gel: 4mL has 0.05mg 
Replamin Plus: 5mL has 0.39mg


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> I realize this thread is 8 months old but I would like to resurrect it!
> 
> I am behind on my mineral supplementation - I missed my autumn MultiMin90 injections. I don't want to give them now with does due in 2 months because it is a very painful injection so I was reviewing my selenium supplies and realized the HUGE difference in selenium between the Replamin and Selenium Gel?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

So let me get this straight, if I give Replamin gel weekly I don't have to use sel/e gel or copper boluses?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I no longer have to give selenium gel but do still have to copper bolus half doses.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Copper bolus may still be needed. I have been going by the looks of the goats and the selenium seems adequate for me so far..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have found that too. Still have to copper bolus but haven't had to do selenium.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So for those folks worried about overdosing their Bo-Se injections... I am giving double the selenium in Multimin90 injections twice per year and haven't killed one yet


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Shoot, my old Saanen I was giving Bo.Se at a full dose monthly. Injections of selenium are very poorly absorbed. Oral actually works better in this case, especially if the supplement is chelated.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I no longer have to give selenium gel but do still have to copper bolus half doses.


So is that half as in 1 gram per 44 lbs or 1/2 as in only 2 x a year vs 4...etc?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I will start by saying that I love Replamin Plus! I’ve only used it on one of my does though... so far!
Anyway, we gave a full dose to her 1x day for a week. We were planning on doing it weekly after that but I’ve kind of fallen behind becuase most of my does (including Annie) kidded this month. 
After the first week of giving Replamin I saw a definite change in Annie’s coat (it’s been horrible looking for months and months, nothing I tried was working!). It still isn’t quite where I want it to be, but it’s getting there! Her hair is not as coarse and has more of a shine to it. Also her skin (which has been a recurring problem for her since she was a few months old) is looking better than it has in a long time! I’m loving Replamin and I’m getting ready to make a bulk order of it from Jeffers.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I just can't wrap my head around how Selenium Gel given monthly could ever correct a deficiency if you can give eight times as much on a Weekly basis in Replamin and still a safe amount!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess it would depend on where you are.


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

O.k. sorry (again) for being a total newbie.... So this replamin, do you give it instead of loose minerals? Or in conjunction with? If my does are receiving their loose minerals, plus copper bolus, would I still give this? And how would I know if they are selenium deficient? I gave them the selenium &E gel a few weeks ago (at 5 weeks pre-kidding) and then just recently (at 3 weeks pre-kidding) but would I normally give them selenium &E on a regular basis? 
Thanks for always putting up with my "still learning" questions!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Asking is great and this forum is very helpful!

We do all of the above.

Still give loose minerals 24/7, as they can take them when they need them.

Copper YES! Selenium-Bo-se at kidding
Replamin weekly or as often weekly as possible.
Loose goat minerals 24/7

See what some of the experts say


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> I just can't wrap my head around how Selenium Gel given monthly could ever correct a deficiency if you can give eight times as much on a Weekly basis in Replamin and still a safe amount!


This confuses me the most of anything...I have talked with you before about my Sable buck...he is getting red again! I was trying to hold off on the bolus since he's gotten all the replamin plus but am going to have to bolus him too. It's crazy. I backed off the alfalfa pellets for him because of the copper issue thinking maybe the alfalfa was inhibiting the absorption. I changed his feed to make it lower protein too....going to give copper here in the next day or two.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Replamin weekly, forever? Seems pricey to do that with everyone?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on your herd size. Plus you spend less money on supplements and even loose mineral.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not trying to hijack the post, but, what dosage would you give Nigerian Dwarf kids and adults? This stuff wasn't around last time I had Nigies!

I use this for my herd of standards, and now with Nigerians added in to the mix. 300 cc will do 60 goats at 5cc a dose. I have 25 +/-. Yes, it is a bit expensive, but I consider it well worth the price for keeping my herd healthy and their diet balanced.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I plan on giving kids a pea sized amount just like with the selenium gel. As for minis if they are roughly half the size of the standards you could start with half.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

MtnRidgeFarm said:


> O.k. sorry (again) for being a total newbie.... So this replamin, do you give it instead of loose minerals? Or in conjunction with? If my does are receiving their loose minerals, plus copper bolus, would I still give this? And how would I know if they are selenium deficient? I gave them the selenium &E gel a few weeks ago (at 5 weeks pre-kidding) and then just recently (at 3 weeks pre-kidding) but would I normally give them selenium &E on a regular basis?
> Thanks for always putting up with my "still learning" questions!


I don't personally know anyone who gives this instead of loose minerals. Quality loose minerals, good hay, clean water. That is the trifecta of nonnegotiable nutrient provisioning. Then it goes from there.

I have to supplement copper, selenium, and zinc even apart from my mineral mix. One supplement I have chosen to keep available is Kelp. I add ground flax seed to the kelp for selenium. I have switched from selenium gel to the Replamin Plus, at least for now. I don't give it weekly, but as needed from what I can observe from my goats.

If you use Replamin on a weekly basis, then I would not give a copper bolus on a schedule, but again, watch your goats and only give when they indicate a need. Some times of the year, they will need the extra more than other times of the year. They will show it. If they show it, it is safe to give it.

If one of my goats show a need for selenium that was not addressed by the replamin, yes, I will give them extra selenium.

I like the Replamin because it is like a multivitamin/mineral supplement for humans. You get a dose of most everything you need with all the other vitamins and minerals you need for it to work. Does not mean you never need extra vitamin C though, right? So when you need it, you take it.

If a goat continually needs more than the rest f the herd does (I'm not talking getting over a hump, just is always needing) then I tend to move that goat on. In this way, I am breeding goats that will do well with what I have to offer here. Which, to be fair, is my goal. A good all round homestead goat for here.

I provide the trifecta, then prioritize from there, and also assess for who to keep, who to cull off my farm.


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

Ohh gzzz my headache has a headache. So I have purchased some 300 cc Replamin Gel Plus

What is dosage? Is it 5cc x 3 days then 5cc once a week.
I ordered it so its not in my hand from Jeffers. But I see 5g in the comments here.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

The dosage is 5g once a day for five days, then 5g once a week.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Goat_Scout is correct. It is 5 for 5, then 5 once a week. Dwarves are half that amount for the same dosing times.


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

Okie dokie got the Replamin first dose in w/o killing myself or any of them. I didnt buy the gun thing for the 300cc I jus took some old stringes I had washed n saved took the plunger out and used a dowel to push the replamin out of tube into syringe. Then put plunger back then dosed each one. It worked well n saved 20 dollars.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Many people use a dowel or broom handle or something. Let us know how this works for you. Remember they still need iodine.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn't get the gun...got messy...so I experimented and made *REPLAMIN TREAT BALLS!*
ALL my goats love them! I am dosing weekly, giving these treat balls is so easy, and if I am away others can do too.

60 ml replamin
1/3 cup each water, oats, flour
2/3 cup mixed nuts
Crush nuts, mix together dry ingredients, then mix in rest
Form into balls, marble size, place in floured container
Makes 60 balls, serve 2-5 balls per goat

Takes me about 20 minutes to make, but soooooo easy to give it too them now. I'm sure I save that much time in wrangling and direct dosing I did before!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The government limits how much of certain minerals can be put in feed, supplements, etc. Some, like Selenium, are added at such a low amount that farmers need to really put the supplements to their animals if they live in a deficient area. The low amounts in the feed create a deficit in the animal and you really have to give big doses to get them evened out. If you gave replamin every day for long periods of time, you most likely would run into overdose problems with some of the minerals it contains. Giving the recommended amount of 5 cc for 3-5 days and then once a month would help get the selenium level up to where it needs to be without causing issues with giving too much.

A lot of supplements and such give rather vague instructions for dosing because they cover such a huge area with millions of variations in minerals, that one dose would not fit all circumstances. And yes, it is freaking frustrating.

I couldn't get the selenium/E gel, so I gave each newborn a pea sized glob of Replamin. Wow, the results were so much more dramatic than from the gel!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My goats -even the fussy ones - love the replamin. The LaManchas get a full 5g (which is the same thing as 5 ccs, btw...) and the Nigies get half that. Since I have 2 Nigies, I squirt a full 5g on a flat plastic lid. Then I cut it in half with a paint scraper thing. I just just blop their dose on top of their grain rations (Note: I feed all my goats separately). If anyone leaves any Replamin in their dish, I just press a Cheerio or two on top of the leftover and they wolf it down.


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

I gave my saneen all 5 cc 6 perhaps could of been they are at least 130-150. The ND I gav 3 cc to. They all liked it easiest of anything I hav given. They get loose minerals and a goat block. Selium I give twice s year like the copper and I use regular people kind put it in small piece of bread n give them one. A vet told me to do that saves money at $2 for 100 of them samr for vit E. Iodide I haven't noticed them needing. Had one bit on the eye last week by a snake it was ugly but she looks good.


----------



## Heather Bradley (Jan 13, 2019)

I’m new to replamin plus. Just got a tube yesterday. I am wondering if I can give one of my does a dose daily for a few days. She is suffering from a worm load and looks rough. I dewormed her with prohibit yesterday and gave her 5mls of replamin. Has anyone administered this daily?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do a 5 day loader dose then once a week. So if you just started it, you do 5 days in a row.


----------



## Heather Bradley (Jan 13, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> You do a 5 day loader dose then once a week. So if you just started it, you do 5 days in a row.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Hoping to resurrect this thread! I went through all the posts and am a bit foggy as to whether BoSe 2X a year is needed, if I have everyone on Replamins Plus? 

I can see I should give BoSe to does 1 month before kidding. Would the dose be the same or half because of the Replamins?

Also I see that I should still have loose minerals available. And Copper Bolus would be 1/2 dose? I have been giving Copper 4x a year to help prevent hoof rot in winter.

What about a Selenium Salt Block, should I have this also?

I see that the applicator gun is preferred, but it gives doses of 5g. Is a 5g dose okay for goats 60-100 lb?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@laurelsh...(console)

You should supply what your goats need, and none of us are there seeing your goats.

The best we can offer is generalities, and the advice to watch your goats and fine tune the advice to match what you see.

Generalities. They need both loose minerals and a separate salt lick. The minerals should be the best quality you can supply. It does not matter if there is a cow on the bag instead of a goat, if the minerals are the best you can do.

If you choose to give Replamin on a weekly basis, there is no reason to give Bo-Se, UNLESS you see signs of selenium deficiency. If you give Bo-Se, you should also give a vitamin E gel, because there is reason to think that the injection does not have enough E to properly utilize the selenium.

If you do not see signs of a copper deficiency, then there is no reason to bolus. If you see signs, then there is no reason to NOT give a FULL dose. Give the full dose when you see you need copper.

If you have a need for even more selenium supplementation above your mineral mix and the weekly replamin, then a selenium salt block is a find addition.

I do it a bit different. I have a high selenium mineral, a selenium salt lick, and when I first see those tails, that's when I bring out the extra selenium, because I don't give Replamin every week. And my herd, unlike other herds, needs a LOT of selenium.

I hope this helps. It's all about responding to the herd, rather than responding to a calendar.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Mariarose. Well put. I need to bone up on what Copper & Selenium deficiencies look like.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

laurelsh said:


> I need to bone up on what Copper & Selenium deficiencies look like.


You are in luck, because those are the easy ones to see and evaluate. Others are MUCH more hidden. Yay!


----------



## WesBaum (Jan 6, 2022)

mariarose said:


> You are in luck, because those are the easy ones to see and evaluate. Others are MUCH more hidden. Yay!





mariarose said:


> I don't personally know anyone who gives this instead of loose minerals. Quality loose minerals, good hay, clean water. That is the trifecta of nonnegotiable nutrient provisioning. Then it goes from there.
> 
> I have to supplement copper, selenium, and zinc even apart from my mineral mix. One supplement I have chosen to keep available is Kelp. I add ground flax seed to the kelp for selenium. I have switched from selenium gel to the Replamin Plus, at least for now. I don't give it weekly, but as needed from what I can observe from my goats.
> 
> ...


Old thread, but I have a question for you. What other zinc supplementation do you use, and how do you know to do it?


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

WesBaum said:


> Old thread, but I have a question for you. What other zinc supplementation do you use, and how do you know to do it?


I do not use a specific zinc supplementation, I just provide the loose minerals now and a mineralized salt block.


----------

